# Eheim 2215 for a 55gallon?



## Corey (Jan 4, 2008)

hello

I was wondering is a Eheim 2215 enough filtration for a 55 gallon mbuna tank?

Thank u. :thumb:


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I would add an Aquaclear 70 with it.


----------



## Corey (Jan 4, 2008)

I actually have a H.O.T Magnum with it right now which would be better ac70 or the Magnum?


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

A 2215 would be sufficient, but if you can swing a 2217, you will thank yourself for years to come!

The main advantage of an Eheim canister is that it's very quiet and requires little maintenance. If you ad a HOB you also ad the racket and continues need to maintain the thing. I have never understood why people do that.

Frank


----------



## Corey (Jan 4, 2008)

i bought a 2215 but i think ill buy another one soon. once i see how they work.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

If you have one already, use it and enjoy! These are great filters. You just might have to clean it a little more often than a 2217, but no big deal. What's always made a big difference for me is using an Eheim diffusor at the filter outlet instead of the spray bar - much better aeration, and more oxygen in the water in my experience always means better biological filtration.

Other tips from somebody who has used Eheim classic series filters since 1977 would be to get the Eheim quick connects for the hoses - much easier maintenance. Also, use exclusively filter floss as filter material - great for mechanical and biological filtration and dirt cheap!

Frank


----------



## Corey (Jan 4, 2008)

does the difuser replace the spraybar then?


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Corey said:


> does the difuser replace the spraybar then?


Yes, exactly. That's what it looks like:










Frank


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

Quick question on the Eheim parts as I am getting ready to order one next week. I found the oxygen diffuser that you mentioned but which part are the quick connects? Is this the part you are referring to;CD-400599 Reducing "T" Connector ? Also, like the above poster I was considering adding an HOB but if it's not really necessary I may not. But how do you ensure proper water movement throughout the tank? Should I add a powerhead on the opposite side? Thanks for all your help!


----------

